# Gentoo sources 3.7.9 and nvidia-drivers 173.14.36

## evoweiss

Hi all,

I just compiled a new kernel and was trying to emerge the nvidia drivers. I've not had this kind of problem before so far as I can tell, and the error message is a bit odd.

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.36

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.36-pkg0.run SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.7.9-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.7.9-gentoo

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Gentoo supports kernel's which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.7

 * 

 * You are on your own

>>> Unpacking source...

mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.36/work/’: File exists

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.36-pkg0.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.36/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.36/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.36/work ...

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Converting /usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.36/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.36/work ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j3 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= ARCH=i386 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.7.9-gentoo/build CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

emake failed

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.36 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= ARCH=i386 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux          SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.7.9-gentoo/build CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3873:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2749:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\" ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.36'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.36'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.36/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.36/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.36/work/usr/src/nv'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.36/work/'

```

I have the right symlink set up and tried to delete and recreate it to no avail. Any help would be appreciated.

Best,

Alex

----------

## cybermc75

Welcome among us.

Read this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-951692-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Or take a look here https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/528786/linux/linux-3-8-incompatibility

Maybe you'll find something.

I'll wait next NVIDIA release.

----------

## evoweiss

 *cybermc75 wrote:*   

> Welcome among us.
> 
> Read this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-951692-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html
> 
> Or take a look here https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/528786/linux/linux-3-8-incompatibility
> ...

 

It sounds like more trouble than its worth to me. I'll just stick with 3.8.13 which was working fine.

Best,

Alex

----------

